# Clovelly 081007



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

At the risk of boring people, yet another insane, adrenaline charged session was had at Clovelly this morning. Ben, Gatesy & my mate Gary in a never-wet Revolution joined me at the crack for a 5am launch. Fairly windy, but less swell at the ramp than last week, but pretty lumpy on the way out. No-one got any livies, but the surface action meant plastics anyway, and there were birds everywhere pointing at the fish.

First cast with a blue mojo, and I was on in a major way, fish taking 5kg of drag like freespool. 5 mins of hard work culminated in the hook pulling, & I got the rig back intact. 5 mins later and I was on again to a smaller fish, got him in and guessed him for 68cm - into the bag. Again out with the mojo, letting it sink (using 1/11th jig head) and once more I picked up a freight train (20lb fireline, 40lb leader). This one was unstoppable, and he reefed me on the bottom, leaving me enough leader to rerig. These fish are tough. Continued chasing the schools and picked up another just undersize (returned), then decided to try the light gear off the bottom. I sent a small white gulp down, gave it 20 seconds to sink, then one twitch and whack - ran out all my braid and left me with a dozen turns of mono on the spool in 10 seconds flat, then rubbed me off on the bottom (at least I got my braid back). Realised that I'd forgotten my jig, but I think it would be well worthwhile having one next time.

Continued with the light gear and got a tangle which I had to cut out - I responsibly retrieved the hook end (still out) to find I'd picked up a trevor (app 30 cm). Sent him back for Dave to catch another time. All in all, a crazy morning was had. Gary's words on getting back to the ramp were "I'll never forget that" - bloody oath. My kingy ended up at 69cm, slightly eclipsed by the other 2 landed by Gatesy & Ben. Gary had a few good hookups and got a fish in close, but will have to wait for next time for dinner.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

awesome!


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Top work guys. I opted to go further south to Malabar chasing them. Didnt have as much luck as you lot.
These fish do look to be in top condition and I'm sure there are quite a few unstoppables around.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Sweet.

Gatesy, how to you get the sprat out there? Seem a bit small to be casting with the gear needs to stop the fish. I have been advised to use a bubble float to provide some weight for casting them


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Awesome result again guys!! you sure are nailing the kings up there, cant wait till someone nails one of those big fellas that keep busting up your gear. 8)


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Bloody adrenaline... I popped into Otto's this morning after some more jigheads, and walked out with a Certate 2500R Custom, & a Loomis GL2 stick (and some jigheads). I've upped the ante a bit on the line weight, deciding to go 15lb Nitlon (against Gatesy's poofy 8lb). 20lb Nitlon fluoro leader to wrap it up... Guess I'll have to go fishing again now.

If anyone wants me, I'll be in the doghouse.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

STOP IT... :shock: Youre making me cry...    Especially as I'm no chance of getting out till at least next week.. AaARGGGGHHHH

ps. bloody good fish there boys...you bastards. :lol:


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Bugger! Gatesy called last night and said come on out for the Kingy-fest but I declined as I had had only 2 hours sleep the night before and my eyes were all red and puffy from all the sobbing after the All Blacks lost  .

Nice result Fellas. Now who's up for a Wednesday and Friday repeat session?

JT


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> Just bought 5 packs of Mojo's
> 
> 4 x Salt n Pepper colour (2 for me and 2 for SBD)
> 1x Garfish colour
> ...


How long and what sort of Jighead Michael? Is Mojo the brand or the model?...if so who makes them?

JT


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

JT, they're Mojo (brand, I think) Twitchin' Minnows. About 6" long, and entirely unlike a fish. Best colours so far are the Salt & Pepper (clear with blueish fleck - Gatesy's preference)) & I've found the blue (half clear, half blue) to be OK (as long as you're happy to catch less/smaller than Gatesy). I've got some yellow ones as well that haven't worked yet, but who knows. I doubt if kings care about the brand, but the clear variants seem the pick atm.

Jigheads - for unweighted I use Gama 5/0 worm hooks, I've got some Berkeley Nitro jigheads in various weights as well (around 3/0 for the Mojos, around 1/0 for 3" minnow things). It's worth having weighted & unweighted to increase your options.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

WOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!

Well done lads!!!!!!!

Its getting under my skinAagghhhhhhhhhhh!!! NEed to put the yak on the CAR!!!!!!!!

GO DOWN SOOONN _ GET SOME KINGISH NOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

great stuff guys,
i can't believe how much it is varying each day.
were they inside or outside the island today ?
I have picked up 9 now in the last 2 weeks and they have all been on gulps except one and my gulps are weighted so i think they will take a few things.
Both my reels need new leaders after the last trip, god damn


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Well, well, well.... Gatesy has tried to claim his pb kingie in the fishing comp as one for the Pedal brigade. But its clear (to me anyway) that he has definitely caught this kingie whilst under paddle power. Check out the pic. Feet off the pedals and he's placed the paddle across his lap after dropping it to fight the fish..... One for the paddlers! :lol: :lol:

Yeah Baby!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> Standard Davey G attempt at delittling people who are catching more fish then him.


Sad but true. Unfortunately EVERYONE catches more/better fish than me, so yep, thats all I've got..... sob 



Gatesy said:


> I have my fisheries sticker on my paddle and was measuring my fish prior to landing hence why my mirage drive had been taken out. Simple reason, i was gloating to Ben that mine was bigger


aaaaah, so YOU did have your Mirage Drive taken out hey??? hmm, likely story, PADDLER :lol:



Gatesy said:


> I call this clutching at straws Davey G


By the way, I've been looking for those. They're MY straws,,,gimme gimme, .....


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

do you use those straws weighted or unweighted and what size hook


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> Mr DG
> 
> Obviously i was trying to avoid spelling everything out for you but aparently that doesn't work. When a mirage drive hits a rock at mach 3 the mirage drive tends to come off second best. Hence why i took the drive out seconds before landing (when the photo was taken). I was following my own rules about surf landings. Do i need to draw the dots closer together or can you connect them now


Ah, yep, I think I've got it now... So, you had your mirage drive out, and you were paddling?

Cool. :roll: :wink:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

and what a magnificent experience it was too.......


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Great stuff guys.

Did anyone stack it on the return ? those waves look tricky for the landing.. :?

Gatesy: what is your new kingie weapon ? if you load it with 40lb braid, would you go 100lb leader ? :shock:


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

All off the water safely Steve (unlike last time when I trashed my drive - there you go Gatesy, fessed up. Note that this was my fault, not a defect). It is, however, a crap launch/return. The sideways break across the ramp makes for interesting times at best. Today I pulled my drive out - the sensible option. Outbacks surf like a cow (but don't give milk and are inedible).

Speaking to Simond last week, he said that there was some reason that I don't recall as to why one can't launch from Clovelly beach. Does anyone know why this may be? Looks like a far preferable scenario. Even the funny little beach at the end of Gordons Bay looks better, but it looks like there are stairs.


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

sbd said:


> Bloody adrenaline... I popped into Otto's this morning after some more jigheads, and walked out with a Certate 2500R Custom, & a Loomis GL2 stick (and some jigheads). I've upped the ante a bit on the line weight, deciding to go 15lb Nitlon (against Gatesy's poofy 8lb). 20lb Nitlon fluoro leader to wrap it up... Guess I'll have to go fishing again now.


Hey SBD,

Thats one awsome leather jacket outfit you have got there... go get em... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> My new kingie weapon is a daiwa catalina


oooohhhh nice...


----------



## KingHit (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome work guys. Great to see a few more legal fish get boated!! I'm pumped for Wednesday and maybe Friday now as well!!


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Southerly said:


> sbd said:
> 
> 
> > Bloody adrenaline... I popped into Otto's this morning after some more jigheads, and walked out with a Certate 2500R Custom, & a Loomis GL2 stick (and some jigheads). I've upped the ante a bit on the line weight, deciding to go 15lb Nitlon (against Gatesy's poofy 8lb). 20lb Nitlon fluoro leader to wrap it up... Guess I'll have to go fishing again now.
> ...


Kingies.... I think they have shares in tackle shops....
I ended up getting a new outfit as well  I just have to tangle with a few big ones on Weds...


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> what did you buy trevor????


Had to keep the budget down so ended up with an ABU 807 which has waterproof drag and a Pioneer Jigging rod. Was very tempted to get a Diawa Saltiga, but sensibility took over.... visions of my wife strangling me ... and was thinking of the number of rods and reels people have lost over the side of the yak 
Have upped the line to 30Lb Braid and 50Lb Leader... hopefully no more bust offs!


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

What a fantastic maiden voyage for the mighty Revo. Thanks to Dave Gatesy & Matt for helping me out with the Clovelly launch. Getting water flicked in my face from the Kings was something I will never forget. Sure is a great reason to get up on a Monday morning. :lol:


----------

